# 2010 Haro Porter and Steel Reserves



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

What do you guys think? I dig the FOX 36 Float RC2 Custom 100mm...that's sick. I may have to pick up a Steel Reserve 1.1 for fun.










"The Porter"

Frame: Porter Team Replica Slope Style Specific Jump frame; 4.5" travel

Fork: FOX 36 Float RC2 Custom 100mm Travel and Height for Haro

Shock: Fox Float R

Color: Smurfy Blue

Crankset & Bottom Bracket: Gravity Gap Mega EXO

Front Derailleur: Gravity Chain Guide with PC Bash

Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT Shadow

Freewheel: Shimano HG 61 11-28t 9 speed

Pedals: Pivit Featherlite CNC Thin Pedal

Handlebar & Stem: Gravity Riser bar / Gravity Gap stem

Shifters: Shimano Deore Right Only

Grips: Gravity Lock On

Seat/Seat Post: SDG OPatriot / SDG I-beam Micro Adjust

Hubset: Gravity Wheels

Front Rim/Rear Rim: Gravity Wheels

Front Tire/Rear Tire: Kenda Small Block 8 2.35 R / Kenda Nevegal 2.35 F

Front Brake/Rear Brake: Hayes Stroker Ryde w/ 160mm Rotors F/R

Levers: Hayes Stroker Ryde

MSRP: about $3,350










Steel Reserve 1.2
Colorway: Smurfy Blue

Spec highlights:
-4130 double-butted cromoly frame with BMX inspired mid BB and horizontal drop-outs
-SR Suntour DJ 80mm travel fork
-BMX-style 8-spline 4130 cromoly tubular cranks with 12T rear cog
-Hayes MX4 mechanical disc brake; rear only
-Kenda K-Rad 2.3 tires

MSRP: about $675










Steel Reserve 1.1
Colorway: Gloss Black

Spec highlights:
-4130 double-butted cromoly frame with BMX inspired mid BB and horizontal drop-outs
-Chromoly rigid dirt jump specific fork
-BMX-style 8-spline 4130 cromoly tubular cranks with 12T rear cog
-Tektro IO mechanical disc brake (rear only)
-Kenda K-Rad 2.3 tires

MSRP: about $470

The rest of the sneak peak: https://www.facebook.com/HaroBikesMTB#/album.php?aid=90437&id=39193263175


----------



## lukehooligan (Jun 20, 2008)

prices on the steel reserves are a lot less than last year, i take it the hubs on both models are unsealed at those prices? good call really, goin with the suntour and skimping on components a bit to keep prices down knowing that everyone is just gonna replace all the parts with what they want anyway. i have a buddy that will probably be interested in a 1.1.


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

If I was going to replace my '06 Cannondale Chase 1.
I like the the '08/09??? Haro Steel Reserve 1. @ $949.00 isn't to bad, & it has a pretty good kit on it... Good bang for the buck... I dig the color too...


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Get your porter now, my Haro rep was saying that they aren't making many.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

brian_404 said:


> If I was going to replace my '06 Cannondale Chase 1.
> I like the the '08/09??? Haro Steel Reserve 1. @ $949.00 isn't to bad, & it has a pretty good kit on it... Good bang for the buck... I dig the color too...


That bike is soooo fun. That's the '09...though Haro seems to be bringing bikes out on the half year now.



droptopchevy said:


> Get your porter now, my Haro rep was saying that they aren't making many.


Nope...they will be very limited.


----------



## jamesl3ell (Dec 25, 2008)

Does anybody know if the fork travel on the Haro Porter can be increased to 160mm? I'm looking to buy a set of forks of this bike on ebay but wasn't too sure because they are described as Custom Fox 36 Float RC2 fork with 100mm of travel.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just got a Thread 1.2 and am loving it. The Haros seem to be spec'd rather nicely for the price. My Thread 1.2 is the same geometry as the Steel Reserves, and i will say it feels a little longer than the average DJ (and i ride the short model, 22.8" TT), but i like it b/c i came from XC/Trail riding.
Anyhow, I like them a lot obviously. Very solid bikes spec'd very generously.


----------



## Qonrad (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got my steel reserve 1.1...immediately did a parts swap in the shop with "employee" discounts. I am loving it...i'll try to post a picture.


----------



## Qonrad (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## davemas08 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a 2011 haro porter expert, long. Im 5'9, is it too long for me. Im looking for a dirt jumper that I can still do possible single track and a little of everything else. Any feedback would be great. Its a little over a grand. Good deal? Should I get it?


----------

